# pre and post heresy deathguard army( picture heavy)



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys, well first off i started this force for a 500pts combat patrol tornny i recently played in with the old csm dex.
with this force i used the death guard colours from pre heresy as i wanted to use it either for 40k or pre heresy but i made them really bloody and rusted up, i wanted to capture a feel of the in transition from space marines to plague marines. 
the force currently consists of

5 plague marines - 2x plasma guns
rhino

5 plague marines -plasma gun, melta gun
rhino

5 plague marines - 2 plasma guns

under the old csm dex that was exactly 500pts. Im going to be expanding this force, ill start by adding 2 marines to each squad for a total of 7 in each squad, one will be a champion , i might go with power fists on all 3 champions, ill add a 3rd rhino, ive got the cultists from the dark vengeance box ready to paint up, ive also got the chosen but im not sure if to paint them as death guard as i read before that death guard was mainly tactical marines as they were trained to fight in any and all situations. ive also converted a chaos lord of nurgle in terminator Armour with the chaos artifact' the black mace' or as i call it on my model the plague mace( i mean whats a name if it does the same thing ay lol.) ibe also included a nurgle model i converted using the warhammer nurgle model , im not sure what he gonna be yet, maybe a sorc.

heres some picturs of the first 500 pts all painted, ive also made 4 objective markers also.
























a few close ups
























the tanks heavily damaged and worn.

























objective markers








































the nurgle champion/sorc wip

















my nurgle lord with black mace 
ive finished my helbrute now and also got some pictures of a WIP 

with the helbrute i wanted a very pained look in ther face so painted it red raw like he had his skin ripped off.


































my lord
































my nurgle lord with his version of the black mace but with the lord im not sure what to do with his mid rift or if to leave it just plain, but around the head im going to be putting tubes and wires from the head to the space just behind the head.

ive now completed 4 death guard terminators, there is a 5th but my forge world order only contained 4 torsos , so just waiting on the bit in the post now.
heres some pictures of the 4


























































im currently painting typhus and a deamon prince up for my force but also adding a champion and another plague marine to each squad to make them up to 7

all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so ive been rather busy ive not completed a deamon prince, typhus and almost got some nurgle raptors done, heres some pictures


typhus

























deamon prince

























raptors

























oblitirators

























i quite like the heavy freshly rusted look so went with it hopefuly ill have the raptors finished soon for final pictures , the force is up to 2k now so try and get a army pic done.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow great job! i like you conversions and the really gory look! fantastic keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks im planning on pushing this army up to about 4000-5000 pts soon so that be cool im planning on a conversion of the giant orc and goblin spider to be my 'heldrake' which will be similair to one seen on the gw site and a thread on heresy)


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> thanks im planning on pushing this army up to about 4000-5000 pts soon so that be cool im planning on a conversion of the giant orc and goblin spider to be my 'heldrake' which will be similair to one seen on the gw site and a thread on heresy)


Wow tht sounds like a great conversion excited to see how tht turns out keep it up! I'll be waiting


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like your work, especially the objective markers they look really imaginative I've done some myself lately but look plain compaired to yours


----------

